# Photos Icloud vers Windows



## Audric0904 (20 Août 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, voilà, je viens a vous car j'ai un problème d'espace que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
J'ai mon application sur windows 10 "Icloud" relié à un dossier ou sont censé se trouver toutes mes photos (5gb/1000photos) mais voilà, celui ci est vide de chez vide , je clique sur télécharger et j'ai un message qui me dit que ma photothèque est en cours de préparation et que cela peut durer assez longtemps seulement voilà, c'est a nouveau vide j'ai beau attendre...
Ensuite, je me suis connecté sur mon navigateur qui est opera et la je vois toutes mes photos mais je ne sais pas en sélectionner plusieurs, juste une a la fois que je peux télécharger mais je me vois mal répéter l'opération 1000 fois... si quelqu'un saurait m'aider ce serait vraiment génial! 
Merci d'avance a tout ceux et celles qui tenteront de m'aider


----------

